# Best Surf Spinning Rod Combo for the money



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok;

Gonna put this out to all of you. What is the best Spin Cast Surf Med Heavy to Heavy Combo for the money in your opinion. Include Rod, Reel, line and price.

Now notice I said "for the money" not the best ever

Ok here is mine

Rod--Daiwa 11ft MH Eliminator $45
Reel--Daiwa Emcast Plus 6000 $80
Line--Fireline Crystal 20lb-300yd $30


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

To me that sounds good but I would use an ugly stick rod.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I would have to disagree...I have 3 Eliminators and I don't like them very well..... Give me a 12' Tica (89.99 last time I bought one), I'll agree with you on the rest though.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool to both of the above,,,good choices


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

jcreamer said:


> To me that sounds good but I would use an ugly stick rod.





Singletjeff said:


> I would have to disagree...I have 3 Eliminators and I don't like them very well..... Give me a 12' Tica (89.99 last time I bought one), I'll agree with you on the rest though.


I agree with both of them, but for different reasons.

Shakespeare is a tad on heavy side, a little longer, a good choice. I have the 15 footer, was my first rod on the second chapter of my fishing career (I stopped fishing for years...let's not go there.)

Also have a Tica 12 footer. Lighter, little more costly, doesn't handle as much weight/bait as the Shakie. Also very good choice.

Either way would not be a bad choice.

Emcast 6000 is on my Shakie; IMO too big for the Tica. Shimano BR 4500 is on the Tica. I've got braid on the Shimano and bought a spare reel for mono. BTW: Don't waste your time looking around for a spare Shimino reel, call them directly and order it...was like $35. IMO the Emcast does not perform well with braid, but this is a matter of opinion.

All good gear and decent suggestions for the intended goal of getting reasonably good gear without spending incredible costs to acquire it.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

*The Verdict is in...*

Rod: Ocean Master OM12SS 6-12 oz
Reel: Daiwa Emcast Sport 4500

Dollar for dollar this rig rocks!

Scrapple


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have an Emcast and I love it! It held on to a huge ray/shark the other day for over 1.5 hours without ever thinking of giving up!!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I personally don't use spinning rods for any weight over 6 ounces. I almost filleted the meat off my index finger one day throwing 8 ounces and that put an end to that. I would consider a conventional for med-heavy+ use. 

But if you want a spinning anyway, I have a Penn Captiva that has treated me well for about $60-70 I believe. It's on a custom Rainshawdow 1267 that I built for around $80-100(got the blank at a discount). I was trying to build the cheapest with reasonable quality rod I could with this one and was really surprised how well it turned out. I used all Batson Enterprise components and aren't seeing a lot of difference in their use compared to Fuji except the reel seat isn't as nice looking as a fuji, but it still works great. I used the fuji guide concept system and 8 guides instead of 7 and this seems to really help with casting distance. I was throwing 3 ounces about 80 yards with it last time out. This is about 20-30 yards more than I was getting with the 12 foot factory rod it replaced. Plus it's half to a third of the weight of the factory rod.


This blank is rated for 2-6 ounces and I wouldn't feel comfortable loading it with 8 oz, so you'll probably want something tougher like a 1508 or 1509. The bottom line is Rainshadow is the best value for custom rods in my opinion. CTS, AFAW, and Wheel's Reels are the best top end stuff, but they're a lot more expensive.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

*this thread is useless without pictures!!!*

afaw surf









titanium lowriders









daiwa basia / shimano spinpower /daiwa powersurf









daiwa samurai braid









combined to make a wonderful morning!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

daiwa emcast rod

shimano baitrunner

fireline14-20/80


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

ooeric said:


> daiwa emcast rod
> 
> shimano baitrunner
> 
> fireline14-20/80


Man I have been thinking about getting one of the new Emcast Rods,,,,I heard it rocks


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

For spinning I’ve been happy with:
Rod: Ocean Master heavy - $90
Reel: Diawa Emblem XT 6000 - $130
Line: 17# Tritaniun

Yeah, the OM is a telephone pole but will power out anything I have ever attached to it. The reel has been great, many years on it now and no troubles at all. I also have the Tica 12’ and don’t feel as comfortable loading it with 8nBait. Maybe it’s just me and the way I cast. I keep it as a backup or a loaner with a DAM Quick 3000 on it.

Recently acquired casting:
Rod: 12’ Penn surf
Reel: Penn 535
Line: 17# Tritaniun
$150 for the package

Have thrown it but still learning. Like the rod, seems to handle 8oz well. I also use the reel for boat fishing and it has performed great.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am thinking about picking up a Diawa Black and Gold BG 60. They are classics and been around for a long time and I hear they are tuff as nails. Plus I think they look classy with Black and Gold body and Wood Handle Knob


----------



## drgrim775 (Sep 29, 2005)

I've got an Okuma Solaris 12', 6oz sweet spot, but can through 8nbait paired with an Okuma Avenger 65 (i think). Handles really well for me and brought in 4'doggies on the point with not a problem.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

those Penn CRAPtivas are not reliable... I locked up the gears in a 4000 on a small doggy, and had the bail arm come apart on a 5000 while trying to reel in a rockfish that was no bigger than 5lbs. 

The Okuma Avenger is a fair reel but not smooth at all.

Best surf spinner I ever owned was a Penn 704z... It is a workhorse, very solid, very smooth, and even looks kinda neat. The pointless clicker is a little annoying, still trying to figure out where it's at and how to get rid of it... I love them Tica rods.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Best Bare Bones Outfit for the Money*

Ok here is my best bare bones combo for newbies

Your best starter combo is the Daiwa DW50-3Bi/G1002M D-Wave Saltwater Pre-mounted Combo. It is a 10ft Graphite 2 piece rod with a Daiwa-DW50 Reel. It will hold 190 yards of 20lb mono or 400 yds of braid or Fireline 20 lb. Cost is $54.95 and is available on line at Tackle Direct.

Here is the url: http://www.tackledirect.com/daiwa-dw50-3bi-g1002m-wave-saltwater-combo.html

I have two that I let my rookie buddies use when I take them out


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Where can you get the OM 12SS 6-12 for $90? $129 at BP.


----------

